# Fifty Shades of Grey - Neuer Trailer zur Bestseller-Verfilmung



## FlorianStangl (14. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fifty Shades of Grey - Neuer Trailer zur Bestseller-Verfilmung* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fifty Shades of Grey - Neuer Trailer zur Bestseller-Verfilmung


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2014)

Kinofilm hat übrigens nur Story und schneller Schnitte ^^

Für alles andere muss man die DVD/Bluray kaufen weil der Film auf Fsk16 geschnitten wurde dabei zeigt das mittagsprogramm mehr als der film ^^


----------



## Enisra (14. November 2014)

demnächst in jedem guten Bahnhofskino


----------



## GameForfun1 (12. Dezember 2014)

Und der wird einschlagen wie eine Bombe! DIe werden alle ins Kino rennen. Traurig!


----------

